# Neurochemical Bound States, Free Will Theorem applied to the Brain, Ion Conductivity via Ion Channels [intra cella & extra cella] and Mental Illness



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

From Least to Most Conductive:

K+ ---> Na+ --->Ca2+

http://www.ams.org/notices/200902/rtx090200226p.pdf?q=will&sa=U&ei=k71jU8X7DoypyASw9YGoCA&ved=0CCAQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNE7L-k87yWE32ru0rDjkLOdg12LRQ [Source: American Mathematical Society]

http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0953-4075/41/16/161002/meta

http://journals.aps.org/pra/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevA.83.055802

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2723775/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4278694/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3328696/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3781326/


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Everything in terms of health comes down to how your body handles the Citric Acid Cycle, the existence of Pyruvate, things like tolerating Phenylalanine [to Tyrosine] and Tryptophan, Importance of the Pancreas [this is looking aside from the obvious of the heart, lungs, brain, thyroid, pituitary, adrenals, liver, kidneys, stomach and bowels]. Because what you ingest is the source of essential amino acids. And from there all your neurotransmitters are created [mainly from the stomach first and some recycled in the kidneys].


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

​Environmental Epigenetics​​Gene-environment interactions​
"The interplay between the environment and human genome has been traditionally presented under the framework of gene-environment interactions (Figure 1, path A; also indicated as genotype-environment or G × E interaction) (Ishibe and Kelsey, 1997; Kraft and Hunter, 2005; Dempfle _et al._, 2008; Baccarelli, 2009;London and Romieu, 2009). Under this model, diseases result from interactions between the individual genetic make-up and environmental factors. Geneticists have always held true that the expression of a genetic trait in the phenotype is highly variable, largely depending on the environment to which the individual carrying the trait of concern is subjected. For instance, in patients with phenylketonuria, which is caused by mutations to a gene coding the liver enzyme phenylalanine hydroxylase, the amino acid phenylalanine does not get converted into tyrosine and reaches high levels in the blood and other tissues (Scriver, 2007). The elevated phenylalanine levels affect brain development leading to mental retardation. However, a low-phenylalanine diet can keep the blood phenylalanine levels low and avoid the severe effects of phenylketonuria.

The same concept can be approached from the realm of environmental health: some individuals have low risk of developing a disease as a result of an environmental exposure, whereas others are much more susceptible. For example, individuals who carry genetic polymorphisms that make their cells less capable of responding to oxidative stress have been found in several investigations to be more susceptible to the cardiovascular and respiratory effects of air pollution, which produces health effects in humans, at least in part, through oxidative stress generation (Park _et al._, 2006; Chahine _et al._, 2007; Baccarelli _et al._, 2008a).

A purely DNA sequence-based approach (naked DNA snapshot) is not sufficient to fully explain the risks of common diseases, which are modulated by other nongenetic or extragenetic mechanisms. In fact, growing evidence shows that the molecular influences of the environment extend well beyond the interaction with the DNA sequence. Several investigations, as we will discuss in the following sections, have shown that environmental toxicants modify epigenetic states.

Gene-environment vs epigene-environment 

In gene-environment interactions (Figure 1, path A), the genetic polymorphisms that modify the effects of environmental exposures are transmitted transgenerationally according to Mendelian genetics, and the trait determining effect modifications is generally assumed to follow the same genetic model (dominant, codominant, recessive) as that of the levels of expression or function of the protein coded by the locus of concern. A second well-established area of interplay (Figure 1, path includes the direct effects of environmental exposures on the genome, for example, DNA damage and/or mutations induced by environmental exposures. In environmental health, the recognition that exposures could produce DNA mutations represented a major landmark for risk assessment and prevention. Consequently, genotoxic agents have been categorized according to their capability to alter DNA sequence and thus increase disease risk (Siemiatycki _et al._, 2004). Such information has been fundamental to determine environmental risks and shape current regulatory efforts for exposure reduction. In particular, potential carcinogenic agents have been carefully tested in _in vitro_ and _in vivo_ models of mutagenicity. In human subjects, some of these molecular events may represent early events along the pathways linking carcinogen exposure to cancer. For example, in our own study on the population exposed after the Seveso, Italy accident to high doses of dioxin (Pesatori _et al._, 2008; Baccarelli _et al._, 2008b), a powerful promoting carcinogen in animals, we showed an increased number of t(14;18) translocations detectable in phenotypically normal blood lymphocytes collected from healthy subjects (Baccarelli _et al._, 2006). This effect may represent an early expansion of lymphocyte clones potentially related to the increased risk of non-Hodgkin's lymphoma among subjects exposed to high doses of dioxin (Steenland _et al._, 2004). Environmentally induced DNA mutations can have a transgenerational effect only if occurring in the germ line. For instance, parental exposure to ionizing radiation has been shown to increase the frequency of germline mutations detectable in the next generation (Charles, 2001), and confer a predisposition to cancer (Dubrova _et al._, 2000).

In principle, the effect-modification model should apply to epigene-environment interactions and to gene-environment interactions. Similar to the effect modifications shown or postulated for genetic polymorphisms (Figure 1, path A), epigenetic differences determining disease risk could make individuals less or more vulnerable to environmental insults (Figure 1, path C). However, to the best of our knowledge, a formal concept of epigene-environment interaction has not yet been developed and we are not aware of examples of epigene-environment interactions in environmental health or toxicology studies. In environmental studies, the flexibility of epigenetic states has generated a growing interest in evaluating the direct alterations that environmental exposures may produce on epigenetic states (Figure 1, path D), including changes in DNA methylation and histone modifications. Investigations that evaluated alterations in DNA methylation and histone modifications in response to environmental chemical exposures were reviewed by us in a recent article (Baccarelli and Bollati, 2009). In this review, we will discuss the biological basis for potential interplays with epigenetic states that might be activated in the presence of environmental exposures and determine health-related effects. We will also discuss whether available evidence suggests that epigenetics provides biological mechanisms for transgenerational environmental effects."

_Heredity_ (2010) *105,* 105-112; doi:10.1038/hdy.2010.2; published online 24 February 2010

Environmental epigenetics

V Bollati1 and A Baccarelli1,2


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

The basic emotional circuits of mammalian brains: Do animals have affective lives?

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/51600666_The_basic_emotional_circuits_of_mammalian_brains_Do_animals_have_affective_lives [Neuroscience and Biobehavioral Reviews, 2011]


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

MOTOR DISORDERS, such as Parkinson's, are important to understand.

Here is a simple pathway that may have implications in Motor Disorders as they at some point influence the cascade of cell death in the pigmented nuclei.










------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Interpersonal Circumplex [1957] by Dr. Timothy Leary










"Human society as a whole is a vast brainwashing machine whose semantic rules and sex roles create a social robot." 
― Robert Anton Wilson


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Reality Tunnel

*Reality tunnel* is a term, akin to the idea of representative realism, coined by Timothy Leary (1920-1996). It was further expanded on by Robert Anton Wilson (1932-2007), who wrote about the idea extensively in his 1983 book _Prometheus Rising_. The theory states that, with a subconscious set of mental filters formed from his or her beliefs and experiences, every individual interprets the same world differently, hence "Truth is in the eye of the beholder".

In a chapter Wilson co-wrote with Timothy Leary in Leary's 1988 book _Neuropolitique_ (a revised edition of the 1977 book _Neuropolitics_), Wilson and Leary explained further:



> The gene-pool politics which monitor power struggles among terrestrial humanity are transcended in this info-world, i.e. seen as static, artificial charades. One is neither coercively manipulated into another's territorial reality nor forced to struggle against it with reciprocal game-playing (the usual soap opera dramatics). One simply elects, consciously, whether or not to share the other's reality tunnel.[1]


Contents [hide]​
1Considerations
2Similar ideas
3See also
4References
5Further reading
6External links

Considerations[edit]



> Every kind of ignorance in the world all results from not realizing that our perceptions are gambles. We believe what we see and then we believe our interpretation of it, we don't even know we are making an interpretation most of the time. We think this is reality. - Robert Anton Wilson[2][3]


 The idea does not necessarily imply that there is no objective truth; rather that our access to it is mediated through our senses, experience, conditioning, prior beliefs, and other non-objective factors. The implied individual world each person occupies is said to be their reality tunnel. The term can also apply to groups of people united by beliefs: we can speak of the fundamentalist Christian reality tunnel or the ontological naturalism reality tunnel.

A parallel can be seen in the psychological concept of confirmation bias-the human tendency to notice and assign significance to observations that confirm existing beliefs, while filtering out or rationalizing away observations that do not fit with prior beliefs and expectations. This helps to explain why reality tunnels are usually transparent to their inhabitants. While it seems most people take their beliefs to correspond to the "one true objective reality", Robert Anton Wilson emphasizes that each person's reality tunnel is their own artistic creation, whether they realize it or not.

Wilson-like John C. Lilly and many others-relates that through various techniques one can break down old reality tunnels and impose new reality tunnels by removing old filters and replacing them with new ones, with new perspectives on reality-at will. This is attempted through various processes of deprogramming using neuro-linguistic programming, cybernetics, hypnosis, biofeedback devices, meditation, controlled use of hallucinogens, and forcibly acting out other reality tunnels. Thus, it is believed one's reality tunnel can be widened to take full advantage of human potential and experience reality on more positive levels. Robert Anton Wilson's _Prometheus Rising_[4] is (among other things) a guidebook to the exploration of various reality tunnels.

Similar ideas[edit]



> We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are. - Anaïs Nin


 Harvard sociologist Talcott Parsons used the word _gloss_ to describe how the mind perceives reality.[5] We are taught, he theorised, how to "put the world together" by others who subscribe to a consensus reality. "The curious world of Talcott Parsons was where society was a system, comprised of interactive subsystems adhering to a certain set of unwritten rules."[6][7]

The meme is another source of _gloss_; it is "transmitted from one mind to another through speech, gestures, rituals, or other imitable phenomena." Because we're social creatures, there are reasons for us to adopt some social currencies.

In line with Kantian thought,[8] as well as the work of Norwood Russell Hanson, studies have indeed shown[9][10][11][_citation needed_] that our brains "filter" the data coming from our senses. This "filtering" is largely unconscious and may be influenced-more-or-less in many ways, in societies and in individuals-by biology,[12][13][14] cultural constructs[15] including education and language[16] (such as memes), life experiences,[17] preferences[18] and mental state,[19][20] belief systems (e.g. World view, the stock market), momentary needs, pathology, etc.

An everyday example of such filtering is our ability to follow a conversation, or read, without being distracted by surrounding conversations, once called the cocktail party effect.[10][21]

In his 1986 book _Waking Up_,[22][23] Charles Tart-an American psychologist and parapsychologist known for his psychological work on the nature of consciousness-introduced the phrase "consensus trance" to the lexicon. Tart likened normal waking consciousness to hypnotic trance. He discussed how each of us is from birth inducted to the trance of the society around us.[24] Tart noted both similarities and differences between hypnotic trance induction and consensus trance induction. (See G. I. Gurdjieff).

Some disciplines-Zen for example, and monastic schools such as Sufism-seek to overcome such conditioned realities by returning to less thoughtful and channeled states of mind.

Constructivism is a modern psychological response to reality-tunneling.[25]



> For Wilson, a fully functioning human ought to be able to be aware of his or her reality tunnel, and able to keep it flexible enough to accommodate, and to some degree empathize with, different reality tunnels, different "game rules", different cultures.... Constructivist thinking is the exercise of metacognition to become aware of our reality tunnels or labyrinths and the elements that "program" them. Constructivist thinking should, ideally, decrease the chance that we will confuse our map of the world with the actual world.... [This philosophy] is currently expressed in many Eastern consciousness-exploration techniques.[26]


 Another example is Lacan's distinction between "The Real" and the "Symbolic". Lacan argued that the Real is the imminent unified reality which is mediated through symbols that allow it to be parsed into intelligible and differentiated segments. The symbolic, which is primarily subconscious, is further abstracted into the Imaginary (our actual beliefs and understandings of reality). These two orders ultimately shape the way we come to perceive reality.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Direct and Indirect Realism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_and_indirect_realism


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

BODYLOAD said:


> From Least to Most Conductive:
> 
> K+ ---> Na+ --->Ca2+
> 
> ...


What's this got to do with anything? Your brain and muscle work through depolarization using these ions, if you didn't have them you would be dead.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This has a lot to do with Neurology. Calcium channel blockers, Sodium Channel Blockers, Potassium Channel Blockers/inducers provide a cascading effect that have a large effect on the S, D and G/GABA lines of neurotransmission through neurotransmitter concentration. Ca+ ion channel also has been implicated in motor diseases that obviously has an effect on Free Will, as one develops the inability to have control of the motor functions of one's body.

*I recently have had a very good family friend of 45 years come down with Parkinson's. This really gave me perspective on DP/DR. Complaining about DP/DR, when motor diseases such as Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, Wilson's, all have a devastating degenerative effect on the pigmented nuclei (ie- substantia ***** for Parkinson's) . It leaves the brain with obvious organic changes; the brain is left in a state of appearing to be like swiss cheese. *

*Right now I would have the opinion that finding a cure or better treatment for motor diseases is more important than discussing dissociation as a stand-alone disorder. *

There are literally billions of things that if you didn't have you'd be dead.

(ie- ATP, CoQ10, protein-folding, protein unfolding, cholesterol being turned in hormones, any of the essential or non-essential amino acids, insulin, simple table salt <NaCl>, etc)


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Also It has been implicated in psychotic behavior that Ca2+ is better in the neuron and K+ ions outside the cell or within the synapse (as some of these channels are on the side of the neural cell and considered to be somewhat 'not of the synapse').

Major channels involved in neuropsychiatric disorders and therapeutic perspectives. [2013]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3646240/


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Tracking the will to attend: Cortical activity indexes self-generated, voluntary shifts of attention [June 2016]

http://link.springer.com/article/10.3758/s13414-016-1159-7?wt_mc=Internal.Event.1.SEM.ArticleAuthorOnlineFirst


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Socrates---> Plato--> Aristotle --->Alexander the Great

Aristotle and Logic

Ancient commentators regarded logic as a widely-applicable instrument or method for careful thinking. They grouped Aristotle's six logical treatises into a sort of manual they called the Organon (Greek for "tool"). The Organon included the Categories, On Interpretation, the Prior Analytics, the Posterior Analytics, the Topics, and On Sophistical Refutations. These books touch on many issues: the logical structure of propositions, the proper structure of arguments (syllogisms), the difference between induction and deduction, the nature of scientific knowledge, basic fallacies (forms of specious reasoning), debating techniques, and so on.

"All men are mortal

Socrates is a man

Therefore Socrates is mortal."

-----------

But shall Socrates be immortal, we shall change our scientific approach.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Bound States

https://books.google.com/books?id=HiIs0tG0B08C&pg=PA60&lpg=PA60&dq=%22bound+states%22++synapse&source=bl&ots=Ete5SDprQh&sig=J50MUOdOmDoJ8yA4DMZny1bLL24&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj1u8axx4jPAhVTOMAKHSDdDPsQ6AEIIzAA#v=onepage&q=%22bound%20states%22%20%20synapse&f=false

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3123770/

http://www.cnbc.cmu.edu/~bard/synapse/KSchap96.ps

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4461725/

http://archiv.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/volltextserver/8706/1/Dissertation.pdf

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0133011

http://www.jneurosci.org/content/23/22/7981.long

http://cosmosandhistory.org/index.php/journal/article/viewFile/511/858

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi2n4bayojPAhWGBsAKHcUADbwQFggoMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scienceoflife.nl%2FMPitkanen-selforgac.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHTR6DCkqIddnjTl3rJBeOIv_kA7w&sig2=TM7GM1T_FT7Djt43F5mbYw

https://www.osapublishing.org/oe/fulltext.cfm?uri=oe-16-6-4237&id=154886

http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0210102.pdf

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4072853/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4461725/


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Anxiety and Pseudo-Seizures

Symptoms that mimic epilepsy linked to stress, poor coping skills

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120410145913.htm

Stressful life event appraisal and coping in patients with psychogenic seizures and those with epilepsy

http://www.seizure-journal.com/article/S1059-1311(12)00033-7/abstract


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There is no evidence that "psychogenic" seizures are really psychogenic:

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/283476227_Psychogenic_explanations_of_physical_illness_Time_to_examine_the_evidence


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

I am not sure what makes a seizure pseudo or psychogenic.  Tell me what is really going on with this phenomenon.

I am just making a point that anxiety disorders and seizure disorders are often treated with the same medication (Benzodiazepines), and THEREFORE there is an obvious connection between the two.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Sodium Channel blockers as well for both BPD and seizure disorders.

In fact, it appears that you take a Sodium Channel Blocker.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Emotional Low Road and Emotional High Road


----------

